# 4 12's in a 65 hardtop



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

i was thinking of haven 4 12 twelves mounted in the package tray in my hardtop has anybody ever done this?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 3 2011, 06:50 PM~19780829
> *i was thinking of haven 4 12 twelves mounted in the package tray in my hardtop has anybody ever done this?
> *


yes but put the subs on the sides two on each side it will cut the rattle down by at lease half. i will put up pic later to show you one that i did.. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I was trying to figure out how to get the most bass out of my lifted ride also. I got a 67 but its basically the same set up as 65 more or less. My box faces towards the back and if my trunk is cracked open that shit pounds, but if I close it ,more than half the bass is lost  I was thinking on flipping it around so the woofers face the back seat? Do you think this will make a differance or should I also try the package tray method :dunno:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 3 2011, 08:17 PM~19781866
> *yes but put the subs on the sides two on each side it will cut the rattle down by at lease half. i will put up pic later to show you one that i did.. :biggrin:
> *


tight!


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 3 2011, 08:28 PM~19781906
> *I was trying to figure out how to get the most bass out of my lifted ride also. I got a 67 but its basically the same set up as 65 more or less. My box faces towards the back and  if my trunk is cracked open that shit pounds, but if I close it ,more than half the bass is lost   I was thinking on flipping it around so the woofers face the back seat? Do you think this will make a differance or should I also try the package tray  method :dunno:
> *


if you can put the sub as far back in the car as possible that is were it will sound the best. on the sides of the car is were i found the best place it gives the sound time to travel foward.. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 3 2011, 08:40 PM~19782022
> *tight!
> *


im sorry it was not a hard top one that i did my bad homie.but it got done..


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 3 2011, 08:44 PM~19782059
> *im sorry it was not a hard top one that i did my bad homie.but it got done..
> *


oh


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 3 2011, 08:46 PM~19782081
> *oh
> *


you will like them off to the sides with the trunk open or close it will jam like you want and hardly any rattles..


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19782203
> *you will like them off to the sides with the trunk open or close it will jam like you want and hardly any rattles..
> *


thats coo yea i hate rattling thats what im tryna avoid! coo thanks


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

I THINK MORE LIKE 4 15'S :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 3 2011, 08:50 PM~19780829
> *i was thinking of haven 4 12 twelves mounted in the package tray in my hardtop has anybody ever done this?
> *


I have 4 10's in my 65 impala ss, i cut the rear deck out and built a box that is firing up off the rear glass. It is like having a hatchback car with the subs like that. I will post some pics up for you. I am in the process of redoing the system as we speak, but you will get the idea.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 3 2011, 08:50 PM~19780829
> *i was thinking of haven 4 12 twelves mounted in the package tray in my hardtop has anybody ever done this?
> *


Here ia a link to a 93 Fleetwood I did using a free air/infinet baffle configuration in the rear deck and behind the seat. I used 12" Fi IB3 subs and it hammers. There's 3 videos on page 16, just click on the last 3 pics in my post on that page and you'll get an idea of the output of the subs.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532652

The reardeck on your car should be able to hold a pair of 15s or 18s. I recall correctly those cars have very larger rear decks because of there fastback shape.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

FELLAS... YOU CAN DO 4 12S ACROSS THE BACK.
the trick is getting the box in.
i did 4 12's in my 68 custom... package tray is about 1/3 of what you guys have. you have to go in from the front. cut your seat support and fold it up.
i think i had 1.33 cu per sub all separate chambers. you should be able to push the box back to get past the cylinders or flip them. you have approximately 12.5" on the sides and if you cut your mdf... it is 48" wide. fist between the driver side wheel well and leaves you with enough room for the fuel line vent. so you can get a little over 5cu back there and have about an 2" before the trunk hinges.

















YOU WILL HAVE TO TURN THE OUTSIDE 2 SUBS to get all the screws in.
but there you have it.... there can be no mistakes as you have no room for error up and down or left to right. You can fit 4 12" subs in there. tride them ported and sealed. 2 amps and 4 amps.

never finished this design because i went to a bigger bottle but the ice chest is a must RIGHT FRANKIE! spare still fits in the trunk..... but now wont fit the car because of 4 wheel disc brakes.









i have changed it up since then and am currently running 2 subs ported. with 1 amp for the 2 subs.... simpler and more efficient.

here is some of the new stuff!
all linear power amps cross overs and processors.









who needs an 8-track when you can have knobs
2 crossovers and a processor









kicks are big. had to lose the parking brake
















2 5.25 mids an a single silk tweeter per kick
the doors are not done but they will have a single 8 per side. should be solid for the front stage. 

if you have any other questions... holler!
Frank i think i have one of my original boxes in the garage. not sure how much you would need to modify it but shouldnt be too bad.

i believe it is ported... not sure what i tuned it too... but it would be between 33 and 36 hz. let me know if you are interested in it.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 3 2011, 07:50 PM~19780829
> *i was thinking of haven 4 12 twelves mounted in the package tray in my hardtop has anybody ever done this?
> *


one of the OG members had a brown 66 with 2 15's mounted under the package tray 



hmmm Frankie can you guess who it was.... hahaha


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Feb 25 2011, 12:36 AM~19955759
> *FELLAS... YOU CAN DO 4 12S ACROSS THE BACK.
> the trick is getting the box in.
> i did 4 12's in my 68 custom... package tray is about 1/3 of what you guys have. you have to go in from the front. cut your seat support and fold it up.
> ...


This car looks familiar. Did you do the work. Looks like an Impala that we did when I worked at Walnut Creek Car Audio. Especially that Kick panel


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

this car has only been touched by me. i have done all the work. i used to work at a shop in Fremont for a few years and learned alot from a great mentor. I have since done a few projects, kick panels , doors panels and a ton of boxes.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm gonna stick with my 10's Doug I cant get 4 12's in there like that because of my cylinders and the speakers that mount in the package tray. The best I could probably do is 2 12's unless I can find some good fre air subs.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

Haha good stuff Frank. Just trying to show that it is possible without firing. Them up


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 25 2011, 11:32 PM~19963933
> *I'm gonna stick with my 10's Doug I cant get 4 12's in there like that because of my cylinders and the speakers that mount in the package tray. The best I could probably do is 2 12's unless I can find some good fre air subs.
> *


what about 2 subs firing up at the deck lid and 2 firing towards the trunk..that would work bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 PM~19955326
> *Here ia a link to a 93 Fleetwood I did using a free air/infinet baffle configuration in the rear deck and behind the seat. I used 12" Fi IB3 subs and it hammers. There's 3 videos on page 16, just click on the last 3 pics in my post on that page and you'll get an idea of the output of the subs.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532652
> ...





> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 26 2011, 01:32 AM~19963933
> *I'm gonna stick with my 10's Doug I cant get 4 12's in there like that because of my cylinders and the speakers that mount in the package tray. The best I could probably do is 2 12's unless I can find some good fre air subs.
> *


You will not find a better free air sub than the Fi IB3. It will handle 550wrms at 
20 hz and has 30mm of excersion. The key is to fit as large of subs as possible for more cone area. The 4 that I installed are amazing. If you don't have room for a large ported enclosure they are the next best option.

Here is a link to there site.
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Feb 24 2011, 10:36 PM~19955759
> *FELLAS... YOU CAN DO 4 12S ACROSS THE BACK.
> the trick is getting the box in.
> i did 4 12's in my 68 custom... package tray is about 1/3 of what you guys have. you have to go in from the front. cut your seat support and fold it up.
> ...



:0 :cheesy:  tight!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Feb 25 2011, 11:39 AM~19958289
> *this car has only been touched by me. i have done all the work. i used to work at a shop in Fremont for a few years and learned alot from a great mentor. I have since done a few projects, kick panels , doors panels and a ton of boxes.
> *


have you heard from Marcus? that greasy bish changed his digits


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

Marcus is M.I.A.




to the thread op. Cylinders in the rear are always the biggest obstacle in getting a box in the rear. my friend bagged his 65 so we can get that box right up next to the rear and fire the port up to through the rear deck. 

depending on your setup you may be able to pull off a 4th order band pass with a rather huge box that is primarily in the trunk of the car and chamber/port that channels the sound up to the rear glass. 

the main idea behind all old schools is to get the sound into the car as much as possible. porting through the rear deck and firing the woofers straight off of the rear deck is the best way to get the loudest and cleanist sound with minimum rattle. 

Now don't get me wrong you can fire back or into the trunk and still get stupid loud and be heard from blocks away. more than likely you'll get a lot of rattle with that or going to be deading the snot out of your trunk to keep it quiet.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

PIT AND TEAM B
actually he hit me up lat week after about 2 years no talk... working on the missing linc!


and yes... ill keep the bass inside and the Gorilla out my trunk!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Feb 28 2011, 07:49 PM~19982697
> *PIT AND TEAM B
> actually he hit me up lat week after about 2 years no talk...  working on the missing linc!
> and yes... ill keep the bass inside and the Gorilla out my trunk!
> *


ah damn, maybe he will finish that bitch sometime this millenium


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1+Feb 28 2011, 05:49 PM~19982697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be sick to see that damn car on the road.


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Feb 24 2011, 10:36 PM~19955759
> *FELLAS... YOU CAN DO 4 12S ACROSS THE BACK.
> the trick is getting the box in.
> i did 4 12's in my 68 custom... package tray is about 1/3 of what you guys have. you have to go in from the front. cut your seat support and fold it up.
> ...


by cutting that body support behing the seat...it didnt weaking the car??? my impala isnt lifted or anything with a reinforced frame.......


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Mar 1 2011, 09:19 PM~19993739
> *by cutting that body support behing the seat...it didnt weaking the car??? my impala isnt lifted or anything with a reinforced frame.......
> *


THE FRAME HE CUT JUST SUPPORTS YOUR BACK SEAT. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH STUCTURAL INTEGRITY OF THE CAR. MINES PARTIAL CUT ALREADY SOMEONE HAD SOME 15'S IN THE PACKAGE TRAY BEFORE BECAUSE OF THE BIG HOLES IN THE METAL I FOUND UNDER THE COVER


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 1 2011, 10:43 PM~19994592
> *THE FRAME HE CUT JUST SUPPORTS YOUR BACK SEAT. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH STUCTURAL INTEGRITY OF THE CAR. MINES PARTIAL CUT ALREADY SOMEONE HAD SOME 15'S IN THE PACKAGE TRAY BEFORE BECAUSE OF THE BIG HOLES IN THE METAL I FOUND UNDER THE COVER
> *


oh ok cool good to know! right on guys!


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

CORRECT FRANK. BUT FOR REFERENCE I BOLTED MINE BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought the 2 tens I had in the car were blown cause they sounded like shit!! :angry: I was going to go ahead and use a tube woofer to save space and in the process of installing it I figured out I had the woofers (10's) out of phase 
 :buttkick: Now there knocking like the Police serving a search warrant  Now I got to sell this tube I bought


----------

